# Got myself an iPhone 3gs



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

And I love it. Used to have a 3g but got rid because I couldn't forward messages and other niggles but this one is out of this world.

Especially as we do alot of e trade

if anyone is thinking of getting a new phone then this would be a top recommendation from me :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a 3g and I can forward messages, send business cards, mms etc. Totally agree though, great phones.


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Couldn't agree more, I've had a 3G and now have a 32gb 3GS. 

My 10 pages of apps keep my busy when I'm bored


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

had a HTC HERO for a week now and its fantastic. Had an iphone a few years back and must say the hero is far nicer to use as the apps stay running in the background instead of closing


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I did look at the hero but I like the way apple have set things out. I am a bit of a technophobe though lol


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm due my upgrade 2 weeks to day and I'm definately going for the 3gs. cant wait!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Deeg said:


> i'm due my upgrade 2 weeks to day and I'm definately going for the 3gs. cant wait!


Get one mate. There is no going back for me:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup, iPhone is absolutely awesome, gotta be my favourite gadget.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

On the *specs* side of things.. It's a CRAP phone compared to all the other 'high' end phones.

Wait untill you use one though in real life... it's the best phone out there. I'll not be going back to a 'normal' phone anytime soon.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I got myself a 3GS yesterday in white and love it, just trying to figure out what best app's to download...


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I currently have a Samsung Tocco Ultra Edition - must admit only use it to text, call or watch a movie. Upgrade due Tuesday, not sure whether to go for iphone OR get something popular & flog it!!!

One thing I do like about the Samsung is the external memory card, can stick it into a USB adapter & transfer music, movies etc easily - does the same thing happen on the iphone?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

I really want one, but am unsure as I would want to use it with the Three network and dont know if it would work


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> I really want one, but am unsure as I would want to use it with the Three network and dont know if it would work


It will, Three have the right to the iphone in other countries. Also if you get one, Three for a small charge about £25 will unlock any 3G phone (from any other network) to be able to work on their own network.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent, so I could buy an Iphone 3G and take it into my local Three store?

will all features work?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> I currently have a Samsung Tocco Ultra Edition - must admit only use it to text, call or watch a movie. Upgrade due Tuesday, not sure whether to go for iphone OR get something popular & flog it!!!
> 
> One thing I do like about the Samsung is the external memory card, can stick it into a USB adapter & transfer music, movies etc easily - does the same thing happen on the iphone?


I-Tunes


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> excellent, so I could buy an Iphone 3G and take it into my local Three store?
> 
> will all features work?


Well i used to work for Three and this is something they were promoting, so i think the answer would be yes. Better checking with their tech department


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Well i used to work for Three and this is something they were promoting, so i think the answer would be yes. Better checking with their tech department


ok thanks,


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

the_knight said:


> I did look at the hero but I like the way apple have set things out. I am a bit of a technophobe though lol


The hero has 7 fully customisable home screens though ???


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

my new iphone 3gs arrives next tuesday from orange 

can someone tell me whats exactly in the box please?

cheers

Paul


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Naa.....why spoil the surprise? It'd be a bit like knowing what's in the wrapping under the Xmas tree.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> One thing I do like about the Samsung is the external memory card, can stick it into a USB adapter & transfer music, movies etc easily - does the same thing happen on the iphone?


No, only internal memory available - that's what iTunes is for.


----------



## jonny157 (Nov 8, 2008)

ikon66 said:


> my new iphone 3gs arrives next tuesday from orange
> 
> can someone tell me whats exactly in the box please?
> 
> ...


How have you managed to order it from Orange mate before it's even out ? Called them the other day and was told to call back on the 10th to "see what stock they've" got


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

jonny157 said:


> How have you managed to order it from Orange mate before it's even out ? Called them the other day and was told to call back on the 10th to "see what stock they've" got


+1

I was told by the customer services woman in the carphone warehouse and she told me that they don't know when they are getting them so i had to have it on 02.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

hi

i registered my interest when they firt put out their ads about 3/4 weeks ago. Got an e-mail on Monday with a code, a link to the tarrifs and phone number, contacted them and all done - delivered next tuesday


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ikon66 said:


> hi
> 
> i registered my interest when they firt put out their ads about 3/4 weeks ago. Got an e-mail on Monday with a code, a link to the tarrifs and phone number, contacted them and all done - delivered next tuesday


Cool,

I registered 2 weeks ago but i had nothing back

What tariff did you manage to get then?

PM me if you dont want it public :thumb:


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

here you go

http://shop.orange.co.uk/iphone/choose-your-plan


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I got my Iphone 3GS last week and its amazing, I love it and I normally hate touch screen phones.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The deal i am on is identical to that orange one so im ok with that :thumb:

Cheers for the info


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

just ordered my iphone thru orange upgrades, its not out with them till the 10th but they will take pre-orders, I get mine on the 12th


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

also just got myself the iphone 3gs what a phone!!!! its so fast its crazy,used to have the 3g,that was a good phone but this is loads better!

also the camera is only 3mp but it takes great photos....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ryanuk said:


> also just got myself the iphone 3gs what a phone!!!! its so fast its crazy,used to have the 3g,that was a good phone but this is loads better!
> 
> also the camera is only 3mp but it takes great photos....


Certainly does mate :thumb:

I had it for the internet really because i use it alot for business and it's as good as having a mobile palmtop with t'internet where ever i go


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

another 3gs owner had it a month and love it 

never send texts just emails and facebook keeps me ocupied loads of apps i have 5 pages and more to come 

great enternament and of course have you all got the TV on it ""

coule not live without it but just remember to charge it up every night ""


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

iPhone will be the best phone on the market for at least another 18 months to two years (hopefully more) but what about the new Nokia's, NTC's etc etc, all i'll say is use an iPhone and you'll understand.

David


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

sorry thats not a jab at anyone, its just a fact lol

David


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

What apps does everyone have ? just to see if any are good:

I got:

Facebook (good)
Torch (Rubbish)
f.Security (Rubbish)
Ebuddy (Excellent)
Bump (Not used yet)
Guitar Tuner (ok i guess)
Drum Kit Lite (bored after 5 mins)
Spotify (still trying to get an invite)
Nasa (Quite interesting)
R.Racing GTI (Impressive)
Guitar2 free (enjoyable)
Sky+ (Life saver)
Echofon aka Twitter (Does the job)
Digilite (ok)
NLog free(better if i didnt have fat fingers lol)
Cubase (not used yet)
Headup Display (I like this, gives the impression you have a Headup Display like the BMW's have)

So anyone else go any cool apps?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Sky + is class lol


TV though? How how how?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

the_knight said:


> Sky + is class lol
> 
> TV though? How how how?


Sky+ app allows you to set your box to record from anywhere, so if you forgot to record, you set it via your phone, its not actually TV


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've got the Sky+ app but someone above said tv on the iphone


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

greenwagon said:


> another 3gs owner had it a month and love it
> 
> never send texts just emails and facebook keeps me ocupied loads of apps i have 5 pages and more to come
> 
> ...


This post :thumb:


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

ive had my Iphone for over 2 months now, jailbroke and unlocked on orange, best app to install after jailbreaking is installous, then you can download the cracked apps and sync them with Itunes, also a good app to have is this http://www.tvcatchup.com/ watch live Tv everywhere direct iphone link http://iphone.tvcatchup.com

here are just some of my apps :lol:, loads more on my phone


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Is jailbreaking your iPhone a good idea?? 

For example, if anything should happen and you need to get a replacement phone of send it off to be fixed will jailbeaking void the warrenty etc??


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Is jailbreaking your iPhone a good idea??
> 
> For example, if anything should happen and you need to get a replacement phone of send it off to be fixed will jailbeaking void the warrenty etc??


nope as you just do a full restore on your phone and it puts it back to factory setting :thumb:


----------

